# What is my CA State id number for the 1099-K form? Its blank on my 1099K



## jamnovak5 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm trying to do my taxes but on my 1099k. Box #7 for state identification is blank. And my online tax program is saying I need to enter it. It's asking for my CA state ID number. is it just my 9 digit ss #?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

yes, it's your ssn if you are payee.


----------

